# Anyone home at BSW??



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

I've been trying to reach the good folks at BSW for a few days now with no success. Perhaps they are scanning this board, so I'll give it a shot. 

I'm looking for some options for upgrading the stock sound system in a new 2012 F30 335i. I just took delivery of this car, and perhaps the only option I didn't select was the upgraded HK sound system. I already regret that decision, but there it is. I'd like to know what I can do after-market, but I don't want to disrupt any of the integration features (BMW Apps, Entertainment options on the Nav screen, HUD, etc.). The BSW doesn't have the F30 listed as a model as of yet, given how early we are in the production cycle, but I am hoping there are options.

Thanks - Sam


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Www.musicarnw.com

You dd yourself a favor by not getting hk. Youre options are wider now


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Also check out the stickies on e90post. More info there


----------



## tony925 (Feb 11, 2012)

So is BSW not a reliable source for speakers anymore? That's a shame as I finally made the decision to upgrade the speakers for my 535i and was considering BSW's based on the reviews.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

They are fine. There are probably better options though. BSW BOLT IN and have the OEM connector attached out of the box but with an adapter ring and a easy to make pigtail you can do the same for many 4" speakers. Theres a great thread for aftermarket replacement speakers on e90post


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

kneebiters said:


> I've been trying to reach the good folks at BSW for a few days now with no success. Perhaps they are scanning this board, so I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I'm looking for some options for upgrading the stock sound system in a new 2012 F30 335i. I just took delivery of this car, and perhaps the only option I didn't select was the upgraded HK sound system. I already regret that decision, but there it is. I'd like to know what I can do after-market, but I don't want to disrupt any of the integration features (BMW Apps, Entertainment options on the Nav screen, HUD, etc.). The BSW doesn't have the F30 listed as a model as of yet, given how early we are in the production cycle, but I am hoping there are options.
> 
> Thanks - Sam


Sam - Has just been a busy few months. There is only two of us on the phone but we had some delays in manufacturing which caused some extended backorders. This ignited the phones so we spent a lot of time working on stock plus customer service/sales/install assistance etc.

Definitely would love to help and we are currently working on the f10 and f30 platforms! Have you signed up for our newsletter? This will keep you most up to date!



tony925 said:


> So is BSW not a reliable source for speakers anymore? That's a shame as I finally made the decision to upgrade the speakers for my 535i and was considering BSW's based on the reviews.


We can definitely help! Let me know if you have any specific questions. Roundel reviews our E60 upgrade when we released it. Sound wonderful and excellent choice of vehicles. Love the 535i!



taibanl said:


> They are fine. There are probably better options though. BSW BOLT IN and have the OEM connector attached out of the box but with an adapter ring and a easy to make pigtail you can do the same for many 4" speakers. Theres a great thread for aftermarket replacement speakers on e90post


There is always a 'better option' as music is subjective. Just like one person loves Adele the next person wants to listen to rock or metal. The same goes for the actual listening experience. We use natural materials to provide a rich, smooth and natural sound with our upgrades. Many comment "This is what my system should have sounded like stock". We believe that is true for the price paid for many of the BMWs.

As you said we do also offer a drop in solution. No cutting, splicing, adapters or wiring. You can make any fit but many owners do not have the time to source, build or fabricate brackets and make a generic set(not saying generic in a bad one but an off the shelf component set) fit properly.

We also have released our DirectFit component sets as well:

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/category/401/0/BMW-Component-Sets


----------



## tony925 (Feb 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sam - Has just been a busy few months. There is only two of us on the phone but we had some delays in manufacturing which caused some extended backorders. This ignited the phones so we spent a lot of time working on stock plus customer service/sales/install assistance etc.
> 
> We can definitely help! Let me know if you have any specific questions. Roundel reviews our E60 upgrade when we released it. Sound wonderful and excellent choice of vehicles. Love the 535i!
> 
> *Halston, so are you still having any backorder issues, specifically with the stage 1 kit? This is what I'm interested in for my e60.*


----------

